# Farm Boss v. Wood Boss v. MS310



## cbolyard (Jun 21, 2009)

My dad needs a new saw, and I'm considering buying one for him as a surprise belated Father's Day gift and having him pick it up at his local dealer. In comparing the three saws in the thread title, what are the pros and cons to each? As much as I'd like to spring for the 260 pro for him that's not in the budget. Saw will be getting light use, a few cords a year tops.


----------



## stihlboy (Jun 21, 2009)

290 is a good saw very reliable bit heavy for its class but an all around great deal


----------



## Motodeficient (Jun 21, 2009)

What is he cutting with now?


----------



## cbolyard (Jun 21, 2009)

Motodeficient said:


> What is he cutting with now?



Well, he has a 16" something or other that he's been using to cut up old pallets that he gets for free lately  but before that he ran a Homelite Timberman 45cc/18" bar saw for about 10 years. That one quit him, and he'd like to get back to cutting wood instead of using old pallets but doesn't think his itty bitty 16" saw will have enough guts to do much falling.


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Jun 21, 2009)

He will appreciate any of the 3, they are all great saws. I am going to assume your dad is like mine where he isn't getting any younger and probably won't want to wear himself out too hard in a day. The Woodboss (Stihl 270) he may like because it is lighter than the other three and won't wear him out quite as much, but won't handle as big of a bar as the 290 or 310. The 290 is a great saw, I run one with an 18" and a 20" bar and they handle both real well in hard or soft wood. The 310 would power these a bit better than the 290 and it is supposedly the same weight.

As a gift the 290 would be hard to beat as about every dealer has it (I am assuming you live away) and usually runs a little cheaper.


----------



## spiffy1 (Jun 21, 2009)

cbolyard said:


> Well, he has a 16" something or other that he's been using to cut up old pallets that he gets for free lately  but before that he ran a Homelite Timberman 45cc/18" bar saw for about 10 years. That one quit him, and he'd like to get back to cutting wood instead of using old pallets but doesn't think his itty bitty 16" saw will have enough guts to do much falling.




Then I'd bet on him being quite happy with that 290 (I think it's still the HP bang for the buck in the Stihl line). Somebody might have to correct me here, but the 310 [and 390] are pretty much slightly larger bores in the same saw - so probably not worth extra $ for the HP in this case.


----------



## angelo c (Jun 21, 2009)

If it were me and my money I would take a good look at Brads MS 360 for $320 bucks you won't go wrong. Its a Pro saw and one of the best in its size/class. If Brad says he went through it that would be a real good set of eyes for my money. I already have one or it would be on it's way here as I type. 
I'm not too keen on the Clamshell design for the P/C. once you've replace a few on the Pro saws you won't look at anything else. 

best of luck 
A


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 21, 2009)

All of the models mentioned above are clamshell engine homeowner saws. The 270 and 280 are better built than the 310, but less power. The MS360 is a pro saw with a proven track record, and has more power than any of those mentioned with 60cc. The one I have list right now has been completely gone through. The crankcase was flushed and new OEM crank seals installed. Every part on the saw has been cleaned. A new piston was installed in the original cylinder and compression is between 155-160 with less than 1/2 tank of fuel through it to seat the rings.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 21, 2009)

He's not looking to rebuild the saw if I am understanding him right he want's to buy a new saw for his dad. Not a used one. I would say to go with the 270 it is a very good saw and the vibration system puts the farmboss line to shame and it is lighter. I run a 20'' and 16'' on mine and it pulls either just fine. I had a 310,361,029 and I got rid of all of them and kept my 270. To each his own but I'd say get the 270 he'll enjoy it.


----------



## Shagbark (Jun 21, 2009)

I run a MS270 for my general purpose saw. After about 30-40 tanks of fuel it really woke up. With a sharp chain it will pull a 18" bar well. Smooth as silk and enough power for a 18" or smaller bar. A really good saw for the money.


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 21, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> He's not looking to rebuild the saw if I am understanding him right he want's to buy a new saw for his dad. Not a used one. I would say to go with the 270 it is a very good saw and the vibration system puts the farmboss line to shame and it is lighter. I run a 20'' and 16'' on mine and it pulls either just fine. I had a 310,361,029 and I got rid of all of them and kept my 270. To each his own but I'd say get the 270 he'll enjoy it.



That's very understandable. Can't say I blame him.


----------



## cbolyard (Jun 21, 2009)

I looked at the 360 Brad is selling and gave it some thought, I just don't want to get a saw was bigger/heavier than he has been running lately and have him not be happy with it. Birdhunter is right, Dad's not a spring chicken anymore and I know he wouldn't want to spend the day out slinging a saw like my 044 or 460 for just a couple cords of firewood a year. Birdhunter is also right that I don't live close to home, so I was going to call one of the local dealers in his town, pay for it over the phone, and have them call him and tell him to come pick it up.
How long could a person expect a light duty model like the 270, 290, 310 last? I realize the clamshell design is less desirable, but with light use and good fuel mix used could a guy expect to get 10 years out of one of these saws?


----------



## angelo c (Jun 21, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> He's not looking to rebuild the saw if I am understanding him right he want's to buy a new saw for his dad. Not a used one. I would say to go with the 270 it is a very good saw and the vibration system puts the farmboss line to shame and it is lighter. I run a 20'' and 16'' on mine and it pulls either just fine. I had a 310,361,029 and I got rid of all of them and kept my 270. To each his own but I'd say get the 270 he'll enjoy it.



No disrespect the OP said he wanted a new saw. He did not state he wanted a "brand new" saw because he needed the warranty support or otherwise. He did mention he considered a 260 pro but was concerned for the purchase price. I stand by my comment that a used well treated MS 360 or 361 is a much more desirable saw then the 270 new for more money. NOt that there is anything wrong with a 270. 
YMMV. 
Ain't it great spending OPM.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Jun 21, 2009)

i own a 310 and its alright. in softwood you can get away with a 25 " b&c 270 would probably be a good bet... 026 would be nice too. he gonna be cutting softwood or hardwood?


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 21, 2009)

cbolyard said:


> How long could a person expect a light duty model like the 270, 290, 310 last? I realize the clamshell design is less desirable, but with light use and good fuel mix used could a guy expect to get 10 years out of one of these saws?



I see no reason why not. My first saw was a 039 and I ran it for 10-15 years before I found AS. All of the sudden it wasn't good enough any more, and now look at me


----------



## angelo c (Jun 21, 2009)

OP has spoken. I retract my comments. 

in that case get the 5100


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 21, 2009)

angelo c said:


> No disrespect the OP said he wanted a new saw. He did not state he wanted a "brand new" saw because he needed the warranty support or otherwise. He did mention he considered a 260 pro but was concerned for the purchase price. I stand by my comment that a used well treated MS 360 or 361 is a much more desirable saw then the 270 new for more money. NOt that there is anything wrong with a 270.
> YMMV.
> Ain't it great spending OPM.



No disrespect taken here and I hope no one thinks I was disrepecting them as I did'nt intend to. And yea it is fun spending other people's money!!!


----------



## angelo c (Jun 21, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> No disrespect taken here and I hope no one thinks I was disrepecting them as I did'nt intend to. And yea it is fun spending other people's money!!!



It's all good !!!

I would rather a better A/V for an older gent then a lighter saw if he were bucking mainly. I find the weight to be less of an issue then the vibes. That being said I really liked my 6400 until I bucked a few rounds with a 066. All of a sudden the tank 066 seems light ...

just something about the way it covers you and everything else near in chips that makes it so much lighter and less shocking. 

!!!:jawdrop:


----------



## cbolyard (Jun 21, 2009)

BarkBuster20 said:


> i own a 310 and its alright. in softwood you can get away with a 25 " b&c 270 would probably be a good bet... 026 would be nice too. he gonna be cutting softwood or hardwood?



He lives in southern ID- he'd be cutting 98% softwoods, maybe the occasional aspen for some odd reason.
I have no problems with a nice used saw like the 360 Brad is selling (in fact I'd like to have that one in my personal arsenal...) but I thought a spankin' new saw would have more "wow" factor than a clean used one... maybe not, I don't know. I just want to show my appreciation for all the help he's given me over the years and thought a good saw so he can go get some real wood this year would be a nice way to accomplish that.


----------



## spiffy1 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not sure exactly how the 360 tips the scales, but where it gets interesting is the 361 is less weight (of course better power/weight then too) than all the mid saws but the 270&80 and really neck'n'neck there.

That would probably make a used 260 the real winner, but you're looking for wow points so the new options you're pondering should be great!

One more idea though if Brad's saw is a consideration: have him do a simple muffler mod and maybe touchup paint (if he does that; I don't know and too new hear to stick words in his mouth) and tell your Dad you had a saw built special for him: now that is Wow points.


----------



## banjobart (Jun 21, 2009)

I am with Woodchuck and vote for the 270 for Dad. I loved mine, and only sold it for a 280. 

Dad being older will love it for the superior anti-vibe as I do with an arthritic right hand.


----------



## Birdhunter1 (Jun 21, 2009)

cbolyard I'll say this about the 290, if it is too big for it to cut then your dad won't want to mess with rolling it around and trying to split it. The one I have is now 9 years old and has cut alot (doing farm service and firewood duty), I have seen one that a power company employee friend of mine has that is now 15 years old and still runs well.


----------



## cbolyard (Jun 22, 2009)

So I made up my mind today...
I'm going to find/rebuild an 026 or 260 pro myself. That way I can take the time and add the personal touch to it, and he'll get a better saw in the end. I did this a few years ago with his dirt bike for Christmas and he really liked that gift, so I think this will go over well.


----------



## spiffy1 (Jun 22, 2009)

cbolyard said:


> So I made up my mind today...
> I'm going to find/rebuild an 026 or 260 pro myself. That way I can take the time and add the personal touch to it, and he'll get a better saw in the end. I did this a few years ago with his dirt bike for Christmas and he really liked that gift, so I think this will go over well.



Now that is cool!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jun 22, 2009)

Now you're thinking!!!


----------



## DTHCoCo (Jun 23, 2009)

Lol to the post of a 270 pulling a 25" bar love to see it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd avoid the weight and vibes of the 290/310 - the 270 sounds like a good choise if Stihl is the only brand in question, but that one also is a tad heavy for its power.


----------



## Wild Knight (Jun 23, 2009)

You can always buy him a new 270 and do the muffler mod for him. It adds the personal touch and concurrently wakes up a really nice saw. He'll love the anti-vibe of the newer saws; they are smooth.


----------



## Evan (Jun 23, 2009)

id buy him a 270 before i ever put to ounces of effert towards buying 361.

the 270 is great little do all saw.


----------



## Motodeficient (Jun 23, 2009)

Evan said:


> id buy him a 270 before i ever put to ounces of effert towards buying 361.
> 
> the 270 is great little do all saw.



Curious why I read so many posts consisiting of you dogging the 361?


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 23, 2009)

Motodeficient said:


> Curious why I read so many posts consisiting of you dogging the 361?



:agree2: Evan just wants the 359 to be a better saw than the 361 - good luck to him! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::biggrinbounce2:

Actually there isn't much weight difference between the 270/280 and the 361, but the price difference is pretty hefty in the US - so I can see why the 361 isn't an option for the OP.


----------



## LHJim (Jun 23, 2009)

*always interesting to see how people think*

I read through your post and it mirrors mine in that I was looking for a lessser saw (260Pro initially) and went one rung up the ladder and got a 361.

Not sure how old your dad is but if anything like my old man was...as he got older he looked for lighter stuff and still powerful for any task. No old guy wants to stand by and wait for the saw to do its job and lug the saw around. 

I think you made a good choice in getting the 260/Pro saw. Its light and will do the job with an 18" bar...my initial interest. How big are the trees your dad will cut? BTW the 270 will probably do the job but if you get a 260 you know you can always get your money back later down the road as folks who know pro saws know which one to get. 

Good luck and update the post on what you find. Personally I think if you got the 260 new it would probably be around the $450 - $470...a bit cheaper than the pro model. Screw the decomp feature  I think getting a new saw will also show your appreciation to your Pop for all he's done for you but at the same time most folks older in their years like reliability instead of newness...


----------



## blsnelling (Jun 23, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Evan just wants the 359 to be a better saw than the 361 - good luck to him! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::biggrinbounce2:



That's not hard to do. I don't know about better, but a modded 359 will run right with a modded 361, maybe faster.


----------



## cbolyard (Jun 23, 2009)

LHJim said:


> Not sure how old your dad is but if anything like my old man was...as he got older he looked for lighter stuff and still powerful for any task.



Dad's pushing 60 now, and I don't think he'd like the weight of a 361 or similar saw. He's comfy in the 50cc/18" bar size range so the 026/260 pro fits the bill good. Now I just need to find a saw in need of a rebuild!


----------

